# depression



## 23683 (Jun 26, 2006)

hi i'm amy i'm 15, the last 3 years my IBS has been really bad especially around summer. About 2 years ago something happened in my life and i ended up going through depression, which now i am almost over. Now my IBS has flared up worse than before its started to get me down, its like my doctors don't care and its my fault. My mum who works in the hospital says that the doctor refered to me as 'the emotional girl', which really got me down. The embarrassment of not knowing weather or not i'm going to get D when i go out scares me and i have almost completely droped out of school. It seems like this has taken over my life. My parent were supportive at first but now are annoyed that i don't want to leave the house, they have to pick me up when i'm out because i'm 'ill', and that i'm not getting an education. I'm scared of slipping back into depression, or that i'm too late and i already am.is anyone else made to feel guilty about having IBS? or become depressed?


----------



## Sandeera (Apr 21, 2006)

I think all of us here have felt bad about our IBS and have become depressed. Have you tried Linda's calcium? It is really helping me alot. Does your doctor have you on something for your depression? I know you said that your 15. You need to be very careful about taking antidepressants. Maybe if you print out some of our post and show them to your mom and dad, and say see there are other people who feel the way I do they will be more supportive. Please feel free to talk here. I know everyone here has really made a big difference in my life. I don't feel alone anymore, and I don't feel like it is all in my head.


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi Ameh. I'm sorry you're having such a difficult time. Your feelings are very common for people with ibs, you are definately not alone. I know it is especially hard when you are young. It's bad enough for us old timers. Leaving the house can be scary because you're afraid of not finding a bathroom on time. It makes things worse when no one seems to understand. Worrying about ibs can make symptoms even worse. Talking to someone you trust can be very helpful, there are people out there who will understand, and feel free to keep posting here. Just know that you are not alone and that you can come here for support.


----------



## Katters279 (Aug 8, 2006)

Hey thereI'm really sorry to hear about all that you're going through at the moment and believe me i have endless empathy for you, i have had IBS maybe 3 years now and Major Depressive Disorder for 4 years so i know how you feel *hugs* One thing is that you must never feel guilty for having IBS, it is NOT your fault, it's a medical condition! Maybe you should speak to your doctor and your parents and see what your options are, i really hope things improve for you xx


----------

